

Ask HN:What do you think about social daily deals website - SquareGain
http://www.squaregain.com

======
SquareGain
SquareGain is the first social daily deals website. It is daily deals with
strong social integration.

1) Users can create profile on SquareGain, add friends, share deals, send
messages, views others' deals and build their social profile

2) Many merchants have one problem with daily deals - they do not know if deal
customers are returning as regular customers. We are trying to solve that
problem by allowing merchants to add revisits to a user's profile when they
revisit without a deal. At the same time users are given incentives to revisit
by awarding them loyalty points. The more they revisit the merchant, the more
loyalty points they get. So this is a win-win-win situation

3) Users are also given other incentives like unlocking badges on buying more
deals in a category.

4) We are trying to popularize the use of QR Code by emails the user a QR code
on purchase of a deal. All the user needs to do is show the downloaded QR code
to get the deal.

Would love to hear your feedback.

